# Lord Of The Ring's : Which was your favourite?



## Itachinator (Jan 6, 2011)

I made this thread to ask.

*Which was your favourite film of the LOTR Trilogy and why?*

For me,
It has to be return of the king.

Why?
Because of the epic battle where the undead sweep across the battlefield taking down as many foe's as possible. Also the way legolas climbs up the elephants shooting them with his bow.
And the very last scene where aragorn reclaims the throne.

What was your favourite and why?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

Fellowship, because I could watch Frodo scenes without the undeniable urge to skip the shit out of them.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 6, 2011)

dont have a fave.
i liked the dead marshes in the second one.
but i also liked that city that glowed green in the third, it was really cool and mysterious.
but overall the last one sucked cause the ending was way too long. 
i like the first one cause its fun seeing the adventure starting out.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2011)

Return of the King, once I finished this fucking assignment I'll get to watching all those movies again.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

I liked the The Two Towers best.

To me it had the best mix of action(war) and dialogue(hobbits).  The first movie was too slow with Hobbit ville celebrations and fireworks (though the ending was awesome) and the Return of the King was pretty good (Rohan's charge into battle was epic) though just not as good as The Two Towers imo.



Itachinator said:


> Because of the epic battle where the undead sweep across the battlefield taking down as many foe's as possible.



I actually didn't like that part, personally.  I haven't read the books so I don't know if thats how it was suppose to be, but it just looked like someone unleashed a tidal wave that destoryed them instead of having the undead *fight* them.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fellowship, because I could watch Frodo scenes without the undeniable urge to skip the shit out of them.



Wow this.

I recently tried to watch the trilogy and the first movie was the only one I could watch in it's entirety. The other two were watched on fast forward during the Hobbit scenes.

Well I got half way through Two Towers and got bored however I will watch the rest of that and ROTK in the same fashion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2011)

The Fellowship.

For me, it's a complete masterpiece. I was enamored with its world, made a connection with the characters, found it to be occasionally intense yet always majestic. 

The sequels were good, but always underwhelmed me. Having the fellowship split up and introducing other bland characters just didnt translate well into film, imo.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 6, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I liked the The Two Towers best.
> 
> To me it had the best mix of action(war) and dialogue(hobbits).  The first movie was too slow with Hobbit ville celebrations and fireworks (though the ending was awesome) and the Return of the King was pretty good (Rohan's charge into battle was epic) though just not as good as The Two Towers imo.
> 
> ...



I get your point.
I was a bit dissapointed at that aswell , you didnt actually get to see the undead fight.
But to me it was kinda cool just seeing them run through the battlefield and watching the enemies fall.


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fellowship of the Ring because it felt more middle earthy.



Hangat?r said:


> Fellowship, because I could watch Frodo scenes without the undeniable urge to skip the shit out of them.



You do that too?


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 6, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> Fellowship of the Ring because it felt more middle earthy.
> 
> 
> 
> You do that too?



Ah I hate the scenes where frodo is speakin to sam , 
Or where he is felating gollum.

I hate the scene where his in the cave with the spider.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 6, 2011)

Empire Strikes Back - easily.   

Just kidding.  With these three it's difficult, I love them all, I don't think I could pick.  Maybe I'll have to watch them all again and see.  Return of the King stands proud - though it might be from the dwarf tossing.  

*starts watching *


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 6, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Empire Strikes Back - easily.
> 
> Just kidding.  With these three it's difficult, I love them all, I don't think I could pick.  Maybe I'll have to watch them all again and see.  Return of the King stands proud - though it might be from the dwarf tossing.
> 
> *starts watching *



do you have a favourite character at all?


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 6, 2011)

Itachinator said:


> do you have a favourite character at all?



Damn - it's too hard.  Probably Legolas...or the interplay between Legolas and Gimli  

But then Gandalf was epic, and then there's Elrond.  Forgetaboutit  I can't pick, they're all frigging awesome.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 6, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Damn - it's too hard.  Probably Legolas...or the interplay between Legolas and Gimli
> 
> But then Gandalf was epic, and then there's Elrond.  Forgetaboutit  I can't pick, they're all frigging awesome.



Ahh cool mine would have to be legolas. Maybe the ring wraithes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2011)

All three movies are high in quality.

I have to say that "The Two Towers" left the biggest impression on me. After seeing that movie I couldn't stop thinking about Lord of the Rings for a while. I think the final scene where the orcs are trying to attempt a siege on the castle is what really set that movie over the top.

Fellowship of the Rings I used to think was just boring. But now that I'm older and I've seen it a few times recently, I appreciate it a lot and I hold it up to the same standards as the others. 

Return of the King I always liked, but I felt the battles were a little too over the top, not that it was a major negative but it's the biggest reason why I preferred Two Towers.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 7, 2011)

The fellowship of the ring. Though not much of an action, its adventure and story pacing are the best among the three.
This part has also the most settings showed. From the shire, to the riverdale, and other places. Also, the story here is concerned only on one perspective and Frodo wasn't much of delusional back then.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 7, 2011)

I couldn't honestly decide between RoTK or The Two Towers.. I really liked what they did with the battle of Helms Deep but Fields of Pelennor is on a grander scale.. so the two are not really compareable. 
However if I had to choose I suppose it would be The Two Towers because it did not omit as much material as the third installment, something that sort of undermined my appreciation for the last movie.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 7, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Return of the King stands proud - though it might be from the dwarf tossing.



That was in The Two Towers. :ho

I'd have to go with TTT myself, which to me is the ESB of LotR. Epic battles and character interaction are nicely balanced, whereas FotR had too much of the latter while RotK had too much of the former. I'll admit I'm a sucker for the Uruk-hai though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely the Fellowship. It is the only true magical fantasy out of the three and I'd choose magical fantasy over epic battle scenes any day of the week.


----------



## Bart (Jan 7, 2011)

Fellowship of the Ring, hands down


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 7, 2011)

Return of the king.


----------



## Sann (Jan 7, 2011)

The Two Towers because The Return of the King was sooooo long. Of course I loved the epic battle scenes, but in The Two Towers it was the perfect mixture of action, adventure, love and great dialoges


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 7, 2011)

The Two Towers with Fellowship of the Ring as a close second.
Gollum is what really wins me over; his design just wasn't there yet in FotR.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 7, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Return of the king.



I agree 100% This was my favourite aswell.



Sann said:


> The Two Towers because The Return of the King was sooooo long. Of course I loved the epic battle scenes, but in The Two Towers it was the perfect mixture of action, adventure, love and great dialoges



Ahh But to be honest all of them were long. 
I personally want them to be longer.
Ive got every single lotr.
But soon Im going to buy the extended edition box set and also the blu ray box set.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 7, 2011)

Azhra said:


> That was in The Two Towers. :ho
> 
> I'd have to go with TTT myself, which to me is the ESB of LotR. Epic battles and character interaction are nicely balanced, whereas FotR had too much of the latter while RotK had too much of the former. I'll admit I'm a sucker for the Uruk-hai though.




Was it really?  Well it's been awhile - I'll be watching it this weekend...and laughing.

Edit: Doi - Battle of Helm's Deep.  I feel silly.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 7, 2011)

RotK, best movie ever


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 7, 2011)

Fierce said:


> RotK, best movie ever



You have my respect.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 8, 2011)

All three of them are among my favorite movies. But the one that stands out the most for me is the first part. Only the atmosphere in the beginning and the way they show the hobbits and their life makes this one a masterpiece.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't have a particular favorite. I enjoyed all three of the films for different reasons. Fellowship's scene where Gandalf stops the Balrog from passing was one of the most memorable. I also actually enjoyed the ghosts' battle. Shelob chasing Frodo was amazingly tense as well. And the final battle was just epic.

All the movies had things for me to enjoy, and I think all three of them did an excellent job portraying the characters, which is one of the most important facets of any adaptation.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2011)

The Fellowship of The Ring. Its pacing was the best among the three, the feeling of adventure and world building felt also superb and I could connect to the characters more.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the Return of the King for its epic fight scenes and the conclusion of the entire story.

But Two Towers had that amazing monologue from Sam at the end that just give me chills every time I hear it


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gandalf coming for the rescue was the most epic scene of the series...gotta be the 2 towers...


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 9, 2011)

The Two Towers. Return of the King might have taken the spot if it wasn't for that Army of the Dead stuff. I didn't like that. Still, all three of them are great films.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 9, 2011)

hated the end ghost seen return of the king


----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

Two Towers for the introduction of new realms and exhilarating fight scenes.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

The Two Towers. It was the only one I watched over and over and over....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2011)

Two towers with ease. ROTK was good but to much fighting. Fellowship was good adventure but lots of skipable parts.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 9, 2011)

The return of the king


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

Two Towers is definitely the best. It has just the right amount of everything.

Fellowship kind of had a slow start to buildup, and Return of King kind of dragged on for far too long.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2011)

Two Towers was definitely my favorite. I love the last stand against the orcs.

Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought Frodo was a little annoying shit.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jan 10, 2011)

The Fellowship of the Ring hands down, it just had more soul than the other two imo.

And less boring parts too.


----------



## jux (Jan 11, 2011)

The Two Towers, the uncut version 
More character interaction/development and just more suspenseful for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the whole trilogy and whole all three movies in a very high regard but if I have to pick then I`ll have to say Fellowship of the Ring, partly because I love when the entire Fellowship is traveling together and tackling everything head on as team. I`m probably somewhat in a minority but my favorite character is Frodo and never got bored of any of his scenes throughout the trilogy.


----------

